

RailRoad: Ruby on Rails diagrams generator - mikeleeorg
http://railroad.rubyforge.org/

======
rhizome
Railroad is _ooooolllllllllld_. Check out the specs: Ruby 1.8.5 and Rails 1.x,
though I've certainly used it with 1.8.7/2.x. I use Railroady on Rails 3
projects:

<http://railroady.prestonlee.com/>

